# first tiny yellows found today, 4-16-13



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

we saw our first teeny tiny yellows in a stand of dead ash in a columbus park. this patch has been producing for years, so I will be interested to see how long they keep producing now that all the ash are long dead


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to find both yellows and blacks around living ash, especially the really big trees --- never a big flush like a dead elm, but maybe 1-6 or so. But now that they're almost all dead we're still finding a few around the recently dead ones. They seem to be continuing for at least a year or two after the tree is dead, so far.


----------

